# #2 Corrugated plastic roofing on my New Loft



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I have finished the roof of my new loft. I studied this site in full and made the following decision in regards to my roof. I have installed corrugated plastic roofing on every second sheet for additional light inside my loft. My YB section is complete and I will add photos when my loft is complete. I have mesh between the roof and the section so the pigeons will not be able to fly up towards. The amount of light is amazing and I feel that it was the correct decision. 

What do you guys think of this idea?

What will be the Positive and Negative elements with this roof?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats is a really good make, lots of natural sunshine, your birds will love them too ...


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

yes i agree the more light the better, good looking loft and birds, thx for sharing the pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Are they hard to seal up to keep the loft dry


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Are they hard to seal up to keep the loft dry


Not at all. They are the same shape as the normal corrigated roof sheets. Slide in normal. It rains a lot in New Zealand and this far no issues. It is unbelievable the amount of light that the loft gets during the day. I think the birds will be more healthy. If you look at the pic's you will see that I run builders paper underneath the roof sheets as well. That helps with the dampness on the corrugated iron roof sheets during the winter times.


----------



## "percy pigeon" (May 13, 2010)

great stuff! cant beat natural lighting!, it probably gives the birds more sense of freedom as well like there not completely shut in?,cheers!


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Unbelievable the amount of natural light the loft is getting thru the day. I have tried to maximize the amount of natural light into the loft by adding clear corrugated sheets to the front of the roof as seen on pic 1 as well. On the right side of the loft I have added an sun aviary ( 800 X 1500 ) and they have total freedom to go in and out of the aviary during the day. The pic’s were taken the same day I added the pigeons into the loft. Unfortunately a week later I left the trap open and they “escaped”. Of the 12 that got away 8 returned within 3 days. I reckon that is because of the sun aviary and that they had a week to observed their surroundings. The white one is still missing and i don’t think she will be back because she flew 3 races for the guy that gave her to me and he is living 1000km away from me. None of the races was over 300KM. I will add pic’s of my loft when it is done. I still have issues with my ventilation and are going thru the site to see what i can learn. The idea come to me about this style of roof when i read all the comments that was made about roofing in the forum.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Two of my stock birds got out at different times and I had to drive 1 1/2 hours to get them back. These birds were used for breeding and were not out of the loft for a year and I had them a year before they got out and they still made it home after not flying for 2 years. Thats amazing to me.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, A friend of mine moved away and was forced to get rid of his birds. He gave me some excellent breeders which I gladly accepted. About three years later my son, age eight at the time, decided the breeders needed more food since they all had young to care for. Unfortunately he left the door open. Two of the cocks given to me from my friends loft got out and were gone. A day later I checked on my friends house, the one without a loft now and sure enough, the two birds sat confused on the garage. I thought that was amazing at the time. But what really got to me was when I saw the two cocks sitting on my loft trying to get to their mates and young. I opened the door to the stalls and in they went. That made my day not to mention my son who felt so bad about the whole incident. Bless his little heart. Thanks for reading. Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

So they went home and then back to you loft


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you think it will blow off in a storm?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, yes, I was totally amazed to look out my window and see these two cocks prancing on the aviary as if to say alright let us in we have young to care for. After letting them in the stalls they both went to their boxes to check on mates and young. Then drank, ate , and went to watch over their territories. The hens went crazy and all the other cocks started to coo and prance as if to say, oh look who's back. I just thought it was amazing how these birds who never flew from or to my loft went to their old loft and found their back to mine. And when I opened the entrance to the trap they knew exactly what to do. I think that demostrstes how smart these birds really are. Thanks for taking the time to read and correspond. Greek Boy


----------

